# Gibt es ein Männer-Design?!



## lümelliese (16. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie seht ihr das? Gibt es so etwas wie "das männliche Prinzip" in der Gestaltung? Also ein Design, das hinsichtlich Struktur und Farbgebung vornehmlich Männer anspricht? Für Frauen denke ich gilt durchaus eher das Prinzip runde Formen, warme Farben, aber heisst das automatisch dass kalte Farben und klare Formen eher Männer ansprechen?

Setzt Ihr hier bestimmte Gestaltungselemente bewusst oder unbewusst ein? Was nehmt ihr Männer da draussen als angenehm, vertrauenswürdig und "männlich" wahr? 
Sehen Frauen das auch so - abseits von Farbtheorie und Psychostudien   


Sehr gespannt......!
LG
Liz


----------



## Lukaro (16. März 2005)

Also mich (m) sprechen dünne Linien besonders an.
Ich find es einfach klasse, wie man mir einer 1px line z.b. zwei völlig verschiedene Farben abtrennen kann.
Und ich ärgere mich (na gut, ärgerte, jetz kann ich css *g*) immer wieder darüber, dass die HTML-Tabellen auf ihrer kleinsten Stufe immer noch Fachwerkhaus-balken sind.


Auf meiner Seite kannst du ja mal gucken, was ich meine, dort hab ich zusätzlich noch einen gelben Balken eingebaut, der die Menüs scheinbar verbindet, dann aber doch nicht 

lg, Lukaro


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. März 2005)

Bin da ähnlicher Meinung. Für Frauen ist eher rund und rosa, bei Männern eher eckig und klare Farben (Grundfarben). Auserdem eine klare Linienführung (*lol*, ich hör mich an wie die Werbesprüche für Windows XP ). Design richtet sich nach dem Inhalt und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## liquidbeats (16. März 2005)

Lukaro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mich (m) sprechen dünne Linien besonders an.


  
Liest sich einfach gut  



sehe es aber genauso wie Lukaro
Vorallem was ich  Sehr Stark bevorzuge ist eine Klare Struktur, so dass es auch  Schön Übersichtlich bleibt.


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2005)

Hai,

rein psychologisch betrachtet sind Männer hat mehr sachorientiert und bei frauen ist die emotionale Ebene stärker ausgeprägt.

D.h. ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an   , nur bei der Umsetzung musst du mal suchen (vielleicht im Breich Grafik FAQ), da gibt es ja im Bereich Farbenlehre Zuordnungen von Farbe zu Gefühlen, Stimmungen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## trup4kin (17. März 2005)

Wo ihr es sagt fällt mir auch auf das ich auf "pixelbildchen" voll stehe... hab selbst meinen Messenger so umgeskinnt das alles mega klein is... halt scharfe kleine Linien


----------



## Lukaro (17. März 2005)

Ich hasse Pixelbilder. ^^

Ne schöne Seite ist zum beispiel diese hier: http://team64.de 

Es gibt sowieso ein paar besonders schöne Clanpages, weil da eben viele junge, pcinteressierte Leute sind, die meist meinen Geschmack, aber eben auch Geld (die da oben zb) haben.

Ich finde, die wichtigsten Internet-Farben sind orange und blau, obwohl man natürlich auch mit einem schönen Grün viel erreichen kann.

Lukaro

PS: cool, dass hier viele auf meiner Wellenlänge schwimmen, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht, bei *den* Seiten im Netz ^^


----------



## versuch13 (17. März 2005)

> Ich hasse Pixelbilder.


 Aus was bestehen denn deine Bilder?


Dem Rest schließe ich mich auch an. Rund und Rosa ist eher was für Frauen. Blau, Braun zB eher was für Männer. Allerdings kann man das wie so vieles nicht verallgemeinern.

Wenn man jetzt ein Design welches hauptsächlich für das eine Geschlecht ist kann man sich natürlich an solche Dinge halten.

MfG


----------



## Ultraflip (17. März 2005)

Ich mag matte oder pastelähnliche Farben ... so "knallige" Farben lenken nur ab ... und stören meist beim Lesen ... 

Ein weiterer Tipp ... überleg Dir ne schöne Schriftart (Verdana, SansSerif ... etc.) die sich nett lesen lässt ...


----------



## Lukaro (17. März 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus was bestehen denn deine Bilder?


 
Nicht aus Quadraten, wie trupa meinte, sondern aus geschwungenen  Linien, Kurven, Kreisen.

Natürlich bestehen "meine Bilder" auch aus Pixeln, nur versuche ich bei meinen Grafiken die Stufen in zb. Linien zu vermeiden => Antialiasing.

Besonders nervt mich diese Schriftart, bei der die Buchstaben tatsächlich aus 5x5 Quadraten bestehen (Pixel imitierend), wie man es von LCD-Displays kennt. Sowas muss doch nicht sein, bei den Auflösungen heutzutage.


lG, Lukaro


----------



## holzoepfael (19. März 2005)

Ich glaube, dass Männer geometrisch klar struckturiertes eher mögen als frauen, die lieber ein verspielteres Design möchten. (Ich selbst bin m)
In sachen farben, gbt es genügend Themen und seiten, die die Farbenlehre behandeln.
zudem hat jemand "themenorientiert2 genannt. Da bin ich ganz gleicher Meinung. 
(Bsp: Seite einer Punkband ist häufig chaotisch und dreckig gestaltet, während Firmen auf ein sehr shclichtes und klares Design wert legen.....Da finde ich dann, dass man nicht mehr zu stark in f / m unterscheiden soll.....)


----------



## ShadowMan (19. März 2005)

Was hier noch keiner bedacht hat und was mich echt wundert:

Man kann sowas nicht unbedingt nur nach Mann/Frau aufteilen, sondern auch viel mehr noch dem Alter und der Art eines Menschen. Denn einerseits gibt es wahnsinnig viele junge Typen, die auf Trendwhores stehen und etwas ältere finden sowas dann schon wieder total häßlich, weils halt keine Kunst ist sowas zu machen.
Das jetzt nur mal als Beispiel, aber sonst schließe ich mich gerne den anderen an. Man beachte auch mal Seiten, die Frauen gestaltet haben und Seiten die von Männern gemacht wurden. Dort merkt man dann recht schnell unterschiede vor allem bei Form und Farbe.
Ich denke aber, dass wenn man eine schlichte und übersichtliche Seite gestaltet, man beiden Geschlechtern etwas Gutes tut. Schließlich zählt heute eigentlich weniger das Design als vielmehr der Inhalt einer Seite, was leider viel zu viele im Web oft vergessen 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. März 2005)

> Man kann sowas nicht unbedingt nur nach Mann/Frau aufteilen, sondern auch viel mehr noch dem Alter und der Art eines Menschen. Denn einerseits gibt es wahnsinnig viele junge Typen, die auf Trendwhores stehen und etwas ältere finden sowas dann schon wieder total häßlich, weils halt keine Kunst ist sowas zu machen.


Stimmt. Man sollte unterscheiden:
Männer: klare Farben, Linien, Inhaltsorientertes Design
Frauen: Verspieltes Design, runde Formen, weiche Farben
Script-Kiddies: Unzählige Trendwhores, katastrophaler HTML-Code, null Inhalt
SCNR


----------

